# Last nights entertainment



## Shady (11 mo ago)

4" on the deck railing and anywhere from bare pavement to 3" on the driveways.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Better you than me. Was it a boring evening? I hope.


----------



## Shady (11 mo ago)

jonniesmooth said:


> Better you than me. Was it a boring evening? I hope.


Ha, no I decided to give the guys the night off as they were not overly excited so I did the entire route myself. Just over 80 driveways in 7.5hrs


----------

